# Pretty in pink



## WALT D. (Dec 18, 2003)

One for the ladies. Don't let the colors fool ya' this isn't a toy; It was made to last. Fuji Reel seat and guides, nice fast action 1 pc rod

Walt


----------



## Salty Dog (Aug 11, 2006)

Walt, SUPER, If you don't mind telling me what the blank is, an where I might be able to order one. would be nice to give my wife for CHRISTMAS

GOOD LUCK GOOD FISHIN


----------



## Centralpafish (Jul 5, 2007)

Great idea there Salty Dog. I'd like to get my wife one too. So Walt D where'd you see this/buy this pink rod? Philly Jack


----------



## Team Buddhahead (Apr 3, 2007)

Mudhole has them. They are their own brand...


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

Salty Dog said:


> Walt, SUPER, If you don't mind telling me what the blank is, an where I might be able to order one. would be nice to give my wife for CHRISTMAS
> 
> GOOD LUCK GOOD FISHIN


Mudhole has them. Several different colors in fact.


----------



## WALT D. (Dec 18, 2003)

Sorry for the delay; I've been in Hatteras fishing. This rod was built on a Mudhole blank.

Walt


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*That's sweet lookin*

great job.


----------



## fishingirlpa (Sep 16, 2007)

*Pink Rod*



WALT D. said:


> One for the ladies. Don't let the colors fool ya' this isn't a toy; It was made to last. Fuji Reel seat and guides, nice fast action 1 pc rod
> 
> Walt



Pink is my color!! Did you have it custom made?


----------



## WALT D. (Dec 18, 2003)

I built it.


----------



## Centralpafish (Jul 5, 2007)

*Pinky*

Fishingirlpa, Walt is a heck of a rod builder. I think the mud hole has the blanks and I think Randy's may still have one that Walt built. 
Somewhere I saw that you may be headin' towards IRI on the 20th. I'm hoping to get there too. Hope to meet ya, Jack


----------



## fishingirlpa (Sep 16, 2007)

*20th*



Philly Jack said:


> Fishingirlpa, Walt is a heck of a rod builder. I think the mud hole has the blanks and I think Randy's may still have one that Walt built.
> Somewhere I saw that you may be headin' towards IRI on the 20th. I'm hoping to get there too. Hope to meet ya, Jack


Yep, headin' down that way on the 20th!! Hope it's not too windy out there.


----------

